# another Dash Magnet opinion...



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

Tried a pair in a "sportmans" set-up, they definitely hold the track better than the Super II's they replaced. On a 58' Max, ET went from 5.8-5.9 to 5.6! IMO, these type magnets make the Thunder Jet 500 chassis a "magnet-car".
I'm think'n if I put some in the "modified's"(5+ohms), the 5.5's they're do'n now will be near 5.2's! When I quit race'n AFX/MT's, it was mainly because the cars were just too fast and tended to make me dizzy, AND T-jets had lots of action(hang'n out in the corners). Well, the AFX/MT's will do about 4.8-5.0, so what have I accomplished???? I've just taken the skill (and fun?) level down and I'm making myself dizzy again! If the competition all goes to JL's or Dash magnets, I may have to stick with "stock" class for a true "non-magnet" slot car experience........wooff


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm a little confused with what you posted.

Which car did you install them in? And your saying it make the car a Mgnet car? If it's a tjet chassis how is that possible? Through the plastic?

Please elaborate. Thanks:thumbsup:

Pictures?


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

*contined.....*

I put the Dash in a t-jet "southern sportsman series" set-up, and the chassis is now stuck to the track(thru-the-plastic,down to the rails), almost like a AFX/MT. The JL's did much the same to our "Trans-Am/SS" t-jet set-ups.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Very interesting. I'd love to see the difference demonstrated on one of those Harbor Freight scales.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok. What a "Southern Sporteman Series" Chassis look like. What are the stats?


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

There is a difference on the scale, I checked it out the other night. I cant remember the exact numbers but it was pretty significant.


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

*I did see.....*



TK Solver said:


> Very interesting. I'd love to see the difference demonstrated on one of those Harbor Freight scales.


....the difference demo'd on those "scales"/downforce measurement devices(not mine, but a fellow racer's). There was no comparison to the vintage Super II's I have, but I don't remember the specific readings. Now, I didn't see but a demo on but a couple of magnets sets but I feel it was representative and results would hold-up a hugh percentage of the time. The JL's were much closer to the DASH, but still had less downforce than the DASH mags. One really good aspect of these "Habour Freight scales", is that you can tell which side of the magnet(s) have the greater downforce (one side up or down, seemed to always have more downforce). This will pull the car closer to the track and the arm tighter against the brushes........wooff


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

*Southern Sportsman Series...*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Ok. What a "Southern Sporteman Series" Chassis look like. What are the stats?


The chassis:
Aurora/AW/JL Thunder-jet 500 with 15+ ohm arm(may be balanced, not trued), SuperII or JL mags(or stock if you want to be last), brass indy fronts(min .300 dia) and any rear hub tire combo(but sponge silicones are what wins). 
The body:
At my place, racer's choice. At a "Sportsman Series" event the body must be late model NASCAR (wide-body, tires cannot be seen from above)....wooff


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

WooffWooff said:


> The chassis:
> Aurora/AW/JL Thunder-jet 500 with 15+ ohm arm(may be balanced, not trued), SuperII or JL mags(or stock if you want to be last), brass indy fronts(min .300 dia) and any rear hub tire combo(but sponge silicones are what wins).
> The body:
> At my place, racer's choice. At a "Sportsman Series" event the body must be late model NASCAR (wide-body, tires cannot be seen from above)....wooff




Oh. Cool. Sounds like a fun class.

I luvs me sum tjet racin!


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

WooffWooff said:


> The chassis:
> Aurora/AW/JL Thunder-jet 500 with 15+ ohm arm(may be balanced, not trued), SuperII or JL mags(or stock if you want to be last), brass indy fronts(min .300 dia) and any rear hub tire combo(but sponge silicones are what wins).
> The body:
> At my place, racer's choice. At a "Sportsman Series" event the body must be late model NASCAR (wide-body, tires cannot be seen from above)....wooff


I love the idea of any arm and a 15 ohm limit. I think the fray folks are too afraid to let this one through as it might open things up for other racers and they'd get knocked off that little perch of theirs....

Good for you guys for having a sensible rule.


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

*Don't let it get out....*



martybauer31 said:


> I love the idea of any arm and a 15 ohm limit. I think the fray folks are too afraid to let this one through as it might open things up for other racers and they'd get knocked off that little perch of theirs....
> 
> Good for you guys for having a sensible rule.


....that we have "rules" way down here in Alabam (officially, we don't need no stink'n rules!).......wooff


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Wooff,

Do you have a site or any place with information on your series and race schedules? 

-Robbie


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

*the "Southern Sportsman Series"...*



roffutt said:


> Wooff,
> 
> Do you have a site or any place with information on your series and race schedules?
> 
> -Robbie


...is not, in any way, mine. For info check out : www.doyleperformance.com/dotnetnuke/Home/tabid/36/Default.aspx

I attended one event in Tennessee but I only ran in the "Trans-Am" race. I do love the "southern sportsman series" set-ups and plan on crash'n and burn'n with the best-of'em next year.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks for the link, lots of good stuff in there! I met Bill Kurtz at the fray a couple of years ago, a very nice guy. It'd be fun to come race with you guys some day.


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

WooffWooff said:


> The chassis:
> Aurora/AW/JL Thunder-jet 500 with 15+ ohm arm(may be balanced, not trued), SuperII or JL mags(or stock if you want to be last), brass indy fronts(min .300 dia) and any rear hub tire combo(but sponge silicones are what wins).
> The body:
> At my place, racer's choice. At a "Sportsman Series" event the body must be late model NASCAR (wide-body, tires cannot be seen from above)....wooff


in the southern sportsman series you can not balance arm 
you can run jl/aw or t-jet chassis
ohm limit is 14 
we have rules and pix on bill k sight and on our site 
we have a new site strarted and the old site is still there also 
www.lchors.com
old site www.lchors.yolasite.com (loaded with pix)
thanks kevin


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

*Too many classes...*



mahorsc said:


> in the southern sportsman series you can not balance arm
> you can run jl/aw or t-jet chassis
> ohm limit is 14
> we have rules and pix on bill k sight and on our site
> ...


...for and old guy to keep straight. Memory ain't what it should be. I musta got the "TA" set-up confused with "SSS" on the balancing. We run 15 ohm arms and forgot you could go as low as 14. (At least I posted the site where "offical" rules could be checked out).......wooff


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

i know the feeling about old
thats part of the reason for our site we run so many classes its hard to keep up week to week all our rules are posted there to keep them 1 click away
now we have started indy car (t-jet)


----------



## tiaragam1 (Oct 29, 2007)

mahorsc said:


> i now the feeling about old
> thats part of the reason for our site we run so many classes its hard to keep up week to week all our rules are posted there to keep them 1 click away
> now we have started indy car (t-jet)


You guys are runnin' Slimlines now??? If you are, what type of things are you
guys doin' to speed these babies up???

Thanks,

Randy


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

*Slimlines....*

"You guys are runnin' Slimlines now??? If you are, what type of things are you
guys doin' to speed these babies up???"

By "Indy's" we are referring to the Aurora "Grand Prix Racer" and the "Indianapolis Racer", but there are other bodies that I've seen around the web that would be allowed by most folks that run "Indy" style events. The standard Aurora Tjet 500 stock copper chassis is used, not the "slimlines".
I do run a couple of slimmies on the retro/landscaped L&J layout with 3 intersection and 4 RXR's (layout pic attached).
As far as making'em race worthy, I can only get most chassis to run so-so, but very satisfactory for the L&J layout. I have one slimmy chassis(out of 7)that has "solid-rivets", and it is the only one that I would call "fast". So, the only "slimmy" tuning-tip I can offer is - start with a "solid-rivet" chassis (and get some of JB's Thunder-Slim" brushes).......wooff


----------



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

*stock versus dash*

I have a question. If we don't allow the dash magnets how can we tell if someone is using them or not? If we only allow stock JL or Aurora how can we test to determine if they are illegal or not magnets?


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

MrGilbwrench said:


> I have a question. If we don't allow the dash magnets how can we tell if someone is using them or not? If we only allow stock JL or Aurora how can we test to determine if they are illegal or not magnets?


I've never been responsible for "techinical inspections", but the folks that have "rules" include the one that says whatever the race track/event owners say is legal, is final. That being said, I think I can tell 90+% of the time which is and which ain't. Some folks have "gauss"/"downforce" measuring devices and know the parameters of each type magnet (that would be hard to argue with). I'm not new to HO slots, but I am new to the slotcar "community", and so far it seems that what magnet you can use with what class/chassis is a real b**%$* to keep staight. But, they're just tiny little cars, and I'm still having FUN even when I don't know what I'm talk'n about.........wooff


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

MrGilbwrench said:


> I have a question. If we don't allow the dash magnets how can we tell if someone is using them or not? If we only allow stock JL or Aurora how can we test to determine if they are illegal or not magnets?


One way to check is to use a "Tech weight".......a pre-determined weight that will NOT be picked up by the "legal chassis" A chassis that will hold the weight can then be determined to be not eligible to race regardless of what/whose magnets are in the car. Not very "high tech", but it will work. 
Pretty simple....even a cave man can do it!


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

OR, get one of these. Mine is set-up with three different locating holes and the readings for the same car will vary from one location to the other, but as long as you use the same location for consistency you can compare cars and establish a threshold of what is allowed.
Using a weight or a scale/meter eliminates the need for tear downs and cars can be checked quickly BEFORE the races. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=281603


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

it would be hard to check with out looking i have bunches of jl mags that read stronger then the dash


----------

